# 1999 SE-L Sentra rear reflector



## Sentra96816 (Aug 23, 2003)

Hey. everyone...I was just wondering about how I can get my hands on those 1999 Sentra SE-L rear reflectors for my 1997 XE model, and is it compatible???Anyone?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Compatable? Yes?
Easy to find? At dealer yes. At junk yard no.
Expensive? Better believe it.

Ghetto way? Carbon Fibre tape your red one.

Seth


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

good luck bro... EVERYONE wants one!! they dont call it SE- Limited for nuthin.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

whiteb14 said:


> *good luck bro... EVERYONE wants one!! . *


I don't 

It is a nice piece though.


----------



## Sentra96816 (Aug 23, 2003)

Right on everyone thanks for the input,...I might end up doing what 1CLNB14 did with his and paint the back white (to match the sentra) But dont worry, i wont try the cut the reflector and put LEDs in there ......by the way might I say, that is definetly tight!!


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

while looking for a new reflector panel thing i checked car-parts.com and actually found a yard that has a black one off of a xe. people are looking for those i know. im not sure how often they update those listings but it was on there a few days ago. the part is called "rear finish panel"


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *I don't
> 
> It is a nice piece though. *


 ditto...just as soon as mine is ready to install


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

and mine. yes, finally im cool like you guys!!!


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

um, i would like one of those black xe panels. can someone get one for me, how much$ ?


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

1995
Rear Finish Panel
Nissan Sentra 4DR-GRY-1-95-XE-BLK TRIM [194- 00980148 $Call Import Auto Salvage USA-NC(Marion) E-mail 1-828-724-1616 

you'll have to call to see if its still available and what price is.
check car-parts.com next time and do your own bitch work


----------

